# Cant hear the Ping



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

When I get a ping on uber it has no sound, I always could hear it before and lyft ping works fine. I went into settings and switched from max volume to phone and still nothing. I heard turning bluetooth off should fix this but I need it. Thanks


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Seems to me like certain sacrifices must be made in your situation. You're welcome.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Florida XL said:


> When I get a ping on uber it has no sound, I always could hear it before and lyft ping works fine. I went into settings and switched from max volume to phone and still nothing. I heard turning bluetooth off should fix this but I need it. Thanks


Enable or disable media on your bluetooth settings. Whichever it is now change it.


----------



## Dennis53 (May 7, 2018)

Same problem, just started in the last week. I will try disabling media. Thanks!


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

If you have your phone connected to bluetooth or headphones, you won't hear the ping.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

If you are playing music via bluetooth, you'll get your ping through the sound system.

Otherwise of connected disabling media should fix it


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You need to go into your phone and turn off Bluetooth in order to hear the ping now. Before the last update you did not have to do this.

So, Uber, the great $120 billion dollar tech company had to disable a safety feature (Bluetooth) so you can hear the pings........it's a stupid ****ing organization who's employees should learn to code.

Now when a customer calls you, or anyone else, you need to stop the car and use the handset, as hands free volume isn't good enough on the phone alone.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I-phone 8..

I'm having similar issues but only when i'm plugged into the data line on the Toyota Camry. (when plugged into the _cigarette lighter_ plug I get sound.

Is this the same solution? and or the same problem?

I really want to use pandora but i can't at the moment because of this issue (honestly i keep pandora and loose ubertaxi most of the time LOL)


----------



## Dennis53 (May 7, 2018)

/there must have been a glitch in Uber's system. Next time I turned Uber on, it downloaded an update and everything is back to normal. Media on, blue tooth on and works like before!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm going out tomorrow, so we'll see I guess.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm going out tomorrow, so we'll see I guess.


Let us know. I have the same issue.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Turning off bluetooth worked for me, everything else didnt.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It still hasn't changed. Can't hear the ping with bluetooth activated. Using an S9.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I can't hear pings on my tablet anymore. Bluetooth is NOT on, just the wifi connection to my phone hotspot.


----------



## qbaca (Jan 28, 2019)

I've called uber "help" three times about this and can't get a straight answer, they won't even tell me if they have been getting calls from other drivers. I like to leave my phone charging at home without having to be tethered to it to get ride pings but no can do now.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

I had the same problem. My 2019 Honda Accord Hybrid had a "cigarette lighter" type outlet, and a USB outlet. I plugged the cable from my phone directly into the car's USB outlet, to keep the phone's batteries charged. 

Soon noticed I had no sound. Turned out that plugging into the USB outlet was the problem. (My Bluetooth wasn't turned on.) The USB outlet is more than just a power source. It also takes the data lines and tries to do something with them, and the phone apparently interpreted that to mean that I wanted sound to flow into the car's USB outlet, not to the phone's speakers.

I unplugged the phone cable from the car's USB outlet, and suddenly I had good sound from the phone's speaker.

I got an adapter that plugs into the "cigarette lighter" outlet, that has two USB ports on it. It's expressly for charging batteries, and nothing more. That works fine to charge the phone's batteries, and all is right with the world.

YMMV.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

I use spotify so bluetooth is on, i now hear it through my car audio. I dont like it, but whatever. If it fixes pax calls to go over car audio then ill deal with it. I hated when pax called i had to unmount my phone as it wouldnt go over car audio and when connected to the car you cant speakerphone so if this solves that then ill take the compromise.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My phone charges thru a cigarette adapter, and I still cannot hear the ping unless I turn off Bluetooth in my handset.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> It still hasn't changed. Can't hear the ping with bluetooth activated. Using an S9.


Did you turn off the media option in you bluetooth settings?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Don't have one.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

I missed a number of requests last weekend as there were no audio alerts on the pings. Checked my phone settings twice over and everything looked good with the settings. when I happened to notice a couple of requests, they timed out before I could accept.
Bottom line - My AR dropped from 95% to 63% and "Gold" turned into "Partner".
THANKS UBER!!


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> You need to go into your phone and turn off Bluetooth in order to hear the ping now. Before the last update you did not have to do this.
> 
> So, Uber, the great $120 billion dollar tech company had to disable a safety feature (Bluetooth) so you can hear the pings........it's a stupid @@@@ing organization who's employees should learn to code.
> 
> Now when a customer calls you, or anyone else, you need to stop the car and use the handset, as hands free volume isn't good enough on the phone alone.


I have the exact same issue on my Android. I did post it earlier on this forum. After disabling BT, I get ping audio but can barely hear an incoming call, usually from a rider. Fun times with the technology issues from a "major technology company"!!


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I have the problem also for the last two months. Android 9.0 Nokia 6.1 Plus. I have to turn off bluetooth to hear a ping then when the PAX calls have to turn it back on which is super annoying when your fighting traffic and whatnot lately I just ignore the call until I get time to turn it on then call them back.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I had this problem today (iphone xs max). The volume was all the way up but no alert sounds. Didnt realize there is a separate "ringer and alerts" volume bar in the "sound and haptics" section that was turned down for some reason.


----------

